# [SOLVED] Blue screen with horizontal and vertical white lines



## DemonikAn6el (Sep 14, 2013)

Hey guys I had a recent problem which ended up with a blue screen and white vertical and horizontal lines. This doesnt happen all the time but often enough to concern me. Im in college and have mid term exams soon so I cant loose my comp for the length of time it would take a repair shop to diagnose and fix it. This is a relatively new build with only a manufacturer's warranty and it has has PSU problems but im starting to think the real problem is the GPU. I used the asus power calculator and it showed me 700w. I am going to guess this is on idle and under load it would go over 750w. I dont know if this would cause a problem but im looking at every possible solution. Give me your expert opinions pease.

Intel i5-4570 CPU 3.2Ghz
BitFenix Shinobi Window Black ATX Mid Tower
LG Internal 24x DVD-Writer (GH24NS95B)
Seagate Barracuda 3TB 3.5" SATA3 64MB
ASUS Z87-A Socket 1150 Intel Z87 Chipset
Corsair CX750M 750W PSU
G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 16GB DDR3 1600Mhz
Samsung 840 Series 120GB 2.5" SATA 6Gb/s SSD
Gigabyte Radeon HD 7950 3GB GDDR5
TP-LINK N450 TL-WDN4800, 450Mbps Wireless N Dual Band PCI Express Adapter
Windows 7 Pro
5 BitFenix Spectre Pro Green LED 120mm
2 BitFenix Spectre Pro Green LED 140mm


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Blue screen with horizontal and vertical white lines*

If it's under warranty, contact the retailer.
500W is the minimum for a 7950 GPU so your Corsair, though not the best quality, should be more than sufficient for your system.
Test the GPU in another PC to insure it's good.
Try another GPU in your PC.


----------



## DemonikAn6el (Sep 14, 2013)

*Re: Blue screen with horizontal and vertical white lines*

RMA'd the vid card


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Thanks for posting back and good luck.


----------

